# E-Sports Bar in Deutschland



## GaunerHarakiri (2. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe schon hin und wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Esports-Bar in Deutschland aufzumachen. Sowas gibt es soweit ich weiß in Deutschland erst vereinzelt (Berlin bspw eine) und ich frage mich warum ist das so? Ist das Thema E-Sports noch nicht so angekommen untder den deutschen Zockern? Schaut man hier nicht auch sehr gerne Livestreams, unterhält sich über Plays aus League of Legends, Dota2, Hearthstone, Starcraft 2 , etc. ?

Das ganze muss natürlich gut durchdacht werden (mit einer Art Businessplan) und man könnte das dann potentiellen Unternehmern/Investoren vorstellen als Idee.


Kurze Zusammenfassung was eine solche Location bedeuten soll:

Dort werden aktuelle Livestreams (z.b. Championships, WCS, Intel Extreme Masters) übertragen (Leinwand/großer TV) und in gemütlicher "Wohnzimmer"-Atmosphäre lässt sich bei einem Bier zusammen die Events schauen. Einfach ähnlich jeder anderen Sportsbar.

Dazu gibt es regelmäßige Turniere in den Unterschiedlichen "E-Sports-Arten" (Spielen). Evtl. mit Preisen. 

Serviert wird kühles Bier und gute Atmosphäre  

´Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee?
Würdet ihr eine Esportsbar besuchen?
Was dürfte dort auf keinen Fall fehlen?


Ich hoff ich konnte die Idee einigermaßen im Kurzüberblick rüberbringen und würde mich über Antworten freuen 

Grüße
GaunerH


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juli 2014)

GaunerHarakiri schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee?


Für Interessierte denke ich eine sehr gute Sache. Sky verfolgt das Konzept ja auch seit Jahren und bietet seine Sportsender in Kneipen und Bars an.



GaunerHarakiri schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eine Esportsbar besuchen?


Gerade heraus gesagt: nein. Ich spiele lieber selbst. Mir persönlich ist das ganze Thema Streaming seit jeher suspekt, da ich nicht weiß warum ich anderen beim zocken zusehen soll wenn ich doch selbst zocken kann. Bei GIGA Games hat das zwar funktioniert, da war aber die ganze Sendung äußerst unterhaltsam gestaltet (vor allem von den Moderatoren der ersten Stunde) und es kamen die verschiedensten Genres zum tragen, wo man sich auch gut Ersteindrücke verschaffen und dadurch Kaufentscheidungen treffen konnte. Aber pures Livestreaming von E-Sport-Spielen oder auch MMOs (sprich WoW) bspw. via Twitch interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Was auch daran liegen kann dass ich verhältnismäßig wenig Freizeit habe und die paar Stunden dann doch lieber selbst im Spiel verbringe. Aber damit scheide ich als Zielgruppe sicher eh weitgehend aus.

Irgendwo da draußen wirds aber sicher den einen oder anderen Interessenten geben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2014)

Mein Bester und ich hatten die Idee auch schon, allerdings würde eine reine E-Sportsbar die laufenden Kosten nicht decken können. Zumal "Events" nicht rund um die Uhr sind.
Die Frage ist überhaupt wie viel Zulauf es gibt, vorallem an 16+ bei denen Alkoholausgabe (zumindest Bier) legal ist. Ich bezweifel das durch den Ausschank auch nur Ansatzweise die Kosten reinkommen.
Da müsste nebenher noch was laufen. So ne Art modernes "Internetcafe",in dem next Gen Konsolen, Pc's (für LoL, Heartstone etc.) stehen, aber ich denke allein die Anschaffung wird dermaßen teuer sein. Abgesehen davon gibt es ja immer Idioten die absichtlich Viren laden, klauen oder sonstige Schäden anrichten. 

Was Streaming angeht gabs mal welche die haben ein ganzen Kinosaal gemietet, sowas ist ne geile Aktion. Aber ich denke 90% der E-Sportinteressenten hat eine ausreichende "Leinwand" in Form von Tv/Monitor daheim um sowas zu gucken. 

Fazit:
An sich cool, aber sehe da zu viele Finanzierungsprobleme. :/


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2014)

GaunerHarakiri schrieb:


> Ist das Thema E-Sports noch nicht so angekommen untder den deutschen Zockern?



Da schon



GaunerHarakiri schrieb:


> Das ganze muss natürlich gut durchdacht werden (mit einer Art Businessplan) und man könnte das dann potentiellen Unternehmern/Investoren vorstellen als Idee.




Genau DA ist das noch nicht angekommen. Da kann der Businessplan in der Theorie noch so toll sein, "E-Sports" wird wohl bis auf weiteres bei Investoren und Banken nicht als "kreditwürdig" angesehen werden. ist nämlich noch nicht mal: "Nur Computerspielen" (was ja langsam durchsickert, dass es eben nicht nur "Kinderkram" ist) sondern sogar "Nur anderen beim Computerspielen zuschauen". Man hat hier schlicht und ergreifend das Problem, das Geld für das Geschäft und die Lizenzen aufzubringen... triffst du dann doch Investoren, die da hellhörig werden könnten bzw. sich etwas darunter vorstellen, versuch denen mal zu erklären, wie du es schaffen willst, die aktuell in Mitteleuropa noch immer relativ kleine E-Sports(Zuschauer)-Szene dazu zu bewegen, die heimischen Computer und Streams zu verlassen und sich in eine "Bar" zu begeben um dort zu schauen. Das schaffen hierzulande schon die wenigsten konventionellen Sport-Bars und die haben jahrzehntelangen Vorsprung und ihr Medium jahrzehntelange Akzeptanz in der gesamten Bevölkerung


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2014)

Hmm - gute Frage. Ich denke am Eroeffnen wird es sicher nicht scheitern - schliesslich wird nicht jeder der sich sowas ueberlegt auf Investoren oder Banken angewiesen. Die Frage ist halt: Wuerde sich eine so spezielle Bar im Vergleich zu "normalen" Bars lohnen/rechnen? Da es nicht staendig grosse Ereignisse gibt, welche viele Zuschauer anlocken wuerden, waere das Ganze vermutlich wirklich nur im Zusammenhang mit Vorort-Computern sinnvoll - also als Art Internet-Cafe/Bar. Da kostet natuerlich extra im Vergleich zu einer normalen Bar.

Hier im UK gibt es sowas in London (soweit ich weiss die einzige E-Sports-Bar im UK) und die veranstalten da auch diverse Turniere in der Bar: Meltdown London


----------



## madmurdock (3. Juli 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist das ganze Thema Streaming seit jeher suspekt, da ich nicht weiß warum ich anderen beim zocken zusehen soll wenn ich doch selbst zocken kann.



Nach deiner Logik dürfte kein Hobbysportler (z.B. Fußballer) sich Sport im TV/Stadion/Open Air anschauen. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Denkspiele a la Schach, Go oder Poker. Theoretisch kannst du ja ALLES (ok, Formel 1 evtl nicht  ) selber spielen.

Ich zumindest schaue gerne anderen Leuten zu, wenn sie (um einiges) besser sind in dem Spiel als ich - zum einen natürlich zur Unterhaltung/Bewunderung, aber zum anderen auch um sich selbst Inspiration zu holen und sich den ein oder anderen Trick abzugucken. Ich sach einfach mal "Jay Jay Okocha".


Zum Thema ansich: Ich könnte mir eine Kneipe vorstellen, die dies ab und zu mal als Event anbietet, aber eine reine E-Sports - Bar stelle ich mir persönlich zu nischenlastig vor. Esports ist ein zu weites Gebiet. Man vergleiche es zB mit Olympia. Klar kann es Spaß machen sich alle Jahre mal ein wenig Leichtathletik zu geben, aber auf Dauer wird es dann doch zu fad. Im Gegensatz zu Fußball gibt es kein vergleichbares Onlinespiel mit ähnlicher Reichweite. WoW mögen zB ja viele Spielen, aber auch wiederum nur ein Bruchteil im PvP Bereich. Wenn überhaupt würde ich dies in einer Großstadt aufziehen, wobei da die Mieten natürlich immens sein werden...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Fußball gibt es kein vergleichbares Onlinespiel mit ähnlicher Reichweite. WoW mögen zB ja viele Spielen, aber auch wiederum nur ein Bruchteil im PvP Bereich. Wenn überhaupt würde ich dies in einer Großstadt aufziehen, wobei da die Mieten natürlich immens sein werden...



Man könnte meinen, dass LoL eine ähnliche Reichweite hat wie Fussball. Zumindest in UNSERER Generation. Also denen, die jetzt grade mit dem Internet aufwachsen oder denen, die noch ohne klar kamen. In meinem Freundeskreis zocken fast alle (auch Frauen) LoL. Deswegen würde ich denken, dass eine E-Sport Bar, die auf LoL fixiert ist, Potenzial hat. Sehr viel sogar. 


Allerdings würde ich jetzt nicht in so eine rein gehen, nicht nur weil ich LoL beschissen finde, sondern auch, weil ich Abwechslung will. SC2, Dota 2, Hearthstone und CS GO sind Titel, die auch im Bereich E-Sport groß sind. Wenn man zwischen denen switcht (beim TI4 z.B. Dota 2, bei IEM LoL + SC2, Dreamhack Dota 2/CS GO/ SC2) würde es MICH PERSÖNLICH sogar sehr ansprechen. Oder man arbeitet mit verschiedenen Bereichen, also eine Lounge für Starcraft, Dota, LoL usw. Hört sich interessant an.


E-Sport hat extrem viel Potenzial. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Dota 2 Turnier 10 MILLIONEN US DOLLAR durch die Spieler auf die Beine stellt, dabei gleichzeitig in der Frankfurter Commerzbank Arena ein Turnier stattfindet, an denen 10k+ Zuschauer teilnehmen oder , das bekannteste Beispiel, Riot mit LoL und den LCS Finals das Staples Center vollmacht...

Ich sage, E-Sport ist auf dem besten Weg, gesellschaftstauglich zu werden. Deutschland braucht da wohl noch ein bissl.


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, dass LoL eine ähnliche Reichweite hat wie Fussball. Zumindest in UNSERER Generation. Also denen, die jetzt grade mit dem Internet aufwachsen oder denen, die noch ohne klar kamen. In meinem Freundeskreis zocken fast alle (auch Frauen) LoL.



Bei mir nicht ein Einziger, die wissen wohl nicht mal, was LoL sein soll...und dabei bin ich nicht so unglaublich viel älter als du 
Mit Fußball wird LoL in unseren Breiten nicht so schnell konkurieren können (noch schwer vorstellbar, dass LoL jedes verdammtes Wochenende 100.000e Leute in Stadien zieht ;-) )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2014)

Muss es auch nicht. Man sollte die Szene nur nicht unterschätzen. 

Wenn man sich überlegt, wie lange es Fussball gibt und wie lange es E-Sport gibt... finde ich es schon beeindruckend, dass überhaupt Stadien voll gemacht werden, denn es sind immer noch Games.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)

wenn die leute da rauchen und trinken muss es ja automatisch ab 18 sein wegen jugendschutz

und die pcs für die turniere sind auch so ne sache ^^ so ne bar/kneipe ist nicht gerade gesund für die pcs da müssten die minium alle 7 tage gereignigt werden

und noch ganz viele andere sachen die man erstmal regeln muss


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2014)

Ich würde erstmal in einer Location ein paar "Events" veranstalten... zB.: zu den Lol World Finals... dann könnte man schon mal Erfahrungen sammeln mit welcher Zielgruppe man es zu tuen bekommt und einen guten Einblick in die potenziellen Besucherzahlen. Klappt das mit den "Events" gut, sollte man die Tacktzahl erhöhen. D.h. mehr Events und zu sehen wie sich die Besucherzahl ausdünnt wenn man statt dem Finale die ganze Season ausstrahlt. Den der Unterschied ist große, ob ich nun einmal im Jahr zu nem Event gehe oder dort öffters "abhänge".

Bei der Location würde ich erstmal eine Zusammenarbeit mit einer Vorhandenen Infrastruktur in Erwägung ziehen. D.h. Jugendzentren , Gaststätten, Gemeindehäuser, Bars usw.  am Wochenende anmieten und dort alles herrichten. Während der ersten Events kann man schauen wie die Resonanz ist und die Leute evt. schonmal mit der Idee einer eigenen Location anfixen.

Die Anzahl der Gäste ist natürlich die große Unbekannte die es zu erfassen gilt. Ich denke es gibt genügend potenzielle Gäste. Das Argument "die Leute spielen lieber selber" ist eine Lüge, lass dich davon nicht beeindrucken. Selbst kleine deutsche yt channels kommen auf +500 Leute die sich den Content 1Stunde nach Release ansehen, davon zahlreiche Beispiele.

...to be continued?


----------

